# An welchem Ort lest ihr eure PCGH ?



## Conan (25. September 2009)

Mir ist gerade so eine Frage durch den Kopf gegangen:

An welchem Ort liest ihr eure PCGH ? 

Also ich selbst lese die PCGH meist aufm WC.


----------



## nulchking (25. September 2009)

*AW: An welchem Ort liest ihr eure PCGH ?*

Beim kaaaaa.......



rtoffeln schälen 



Nein also ich lese sie eigentlich meistens in der Schule (nein nicht auf dem WC, da gibt es besseres zu tun )
und Abends zuhause.


----------



## Naitsabes (25. September 2009)

*AW: An welchem Ort liest ihr eure PCGH ?*



> meistens in der Schule



Stimmt, da hat man nichts besseres zu tun xD

Ne jetzt mal im ernst, ich lese sie meistens beim Fernsehgucken - ja das geht!


----------



## Fighter3 (25. September 2009)

*AW: An welchem Ort liest ihr eure PCGH ?*

meistens im Zug...alternativ aber auch gerne mal vor dem PC!


----------



## Ratty0815 (25. September 2009)

*AW: An welchem Ort liest ihr eure PCGH ?*

Am Pc um evtl. Einstellungen leichter nachvollziehen zu können. 

Nach einer Gewissen Ausmusterungszeit wird diese in Meine Bibliothek mit Porzellanthron hinzugefügt


----------



## Two-Face (25. September 2009)

*AW: An welchem Ort liest ihr eure PCGH ?*

Was ist denn das für den komische Umfrage, die nicht mal eine ist? 
Also ich les meine in meinem Zimmer, wo sonst


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. September 2009)

*AW: An welchem Ort liest ihr eure PCGH ?*

Meist an der Tanke oder im Supermarkt.


----------



## bogomil22 (25. September 2009)

*AW: An welchem Ort liest ihr eure PCGH ?*



> Beim kaaaaa.......
> rtoffeln schälen


hehe, ich lese die auch manchmal beim kaaaa..... 

aber meistens im bett oder auf'n sofa


----------



## PCGH_Raff (26. September 2009)

*AW: An welchem Ort liest ihr eure PCGH ?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Meist an der Tanke oder im Supermarkt.



Steinigt ihn!

Ich lese die Hefte normalerweise in der Redaktion  oder auf den regelmäßigen Zugfahrten.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## freakywilli3 (26. September 2009)

*AW: An welchem Ort liest ihr eure PCGH ?*

Ich lese sie meist auf dem Tron beim Frühstück evtl am PC oder im Bett jeh nachdem es geht.


----------



## Pokerclock (26. September 2009)

*AW: An welchem Ort liest ihr eure PCGH ?*

Beim Fernsehen, wenn mal wieder ein Fußballspiel nicht den Erwartungen entspricht.

Am liebsten aber bei 110 db Beschallung im eigenen kleinen Hörzimmer.


----------



## kmf (26. September 2009)

*AW: An welchem Ort liest ihr eure PCGH ?*

Ich brauche Ruhe und Zeit für das Heft. Ergo meist auf der Couch. 
Manchmal aber auch in der Mittagspause, manchmal im Hotel, wenn ich auf Geschäftsreise bin. Kommt halt immer drauf an, wie mein Zeitplan aussieht. Aber nicht auf der Toilette. Kann doch das Häuschen net stundenlang blockieren.


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (27. September 2009)

*AW: An welchem Ort liest ihr eure PCGH ?*

Abends im Bett, bevor ich schlafen gehe und weil es abends immer ruhig ist, dann kann ich mich auch auf das Heft konzentrieren


----------



## speedymike (27. September 2009)

*AW: An welchem Ort liest ihr eure PCGH ?*

also wenn es wen interessiert: ich lese die pcgh auch oft auf dem töpfchen


----------



## Gnome (27. September 2009)

*AW: An welchem Ort liest ihr eure PCGH ?*

Hab die neue letzte Woche mir geholt und 2 Tage im Unterricht in der Schule gelesen . 1 Lehrer hat in der Pause sogar mitgelesen, weil er es "hochspannend" anscheinend fand


----------



## Gast XXXX (28. September 2009)

*AW: An welchem Ort liest ihr eure PCGH ?*

Beim TV glotzen. Meißt in der Werbung.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (28. September 2009)

*AW: An welchem Ort liest ihr eure PCGH ?*

Im Bett wenn man richtig Ruhe hat oder vorm PC bei Installationen, Prime oder 3Dmark durchläufen,
bei fast allem was lange dauert .....


----------



## Wannseesprinter (28. September 2009)

*AW: An welchem Ort liest ihr eure PCGH ?*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Am liebsten aber bei 110 db Beschallung im eigenen kleinen Hörzimmer.



Ebenfalls bei mir  Nur muss ich darauf achten, dass ich mit dieser Beschallung meinen Mitbewohnern im Erdgeschoss, also direkt unter den Brüllwürfeln, nicht zu sehr auf die Pelle rücke 

Sollte die Gelegenheit dafür nicht günstig sein, so werfe ich mich mit dem Heft in die Falle und lese so lange, bis meine Augenlider von Gewichten herunter gezerrt werden.


----------



## eVoX (28. September 2009)

Lesen tue ich es nur zu hause aber dann überall wo es geht.


----------



## Railroadfighter (28. September 2009)

Meistens beim duften aber auch manchmal in der Schule.

grüße, Railroads


----------



## moe (28. September 2009)

ich lese die pcgh gar nich. ich lasse vorlesen.

nee, spaß. ich les meistens aufm sofa oder an meinem schreibtisch.


----------



## Folterknecht (28. September 2009)

Scheißhaus - da hat man wenigstens seine Ruhe!


----------



## Ahab (28. September 2009)

Folterknecht schrieb:


> Scheißhaus - da hat man wenigstens seine Ruhe!



*JA GENAAAAAU! Man muss doch dit kind beim namen nennen!* 

dito aufm lokus, oder in meim computerzimmer mit minimal oder elektro im hintergrund.


----------



## Taitan (29. September 2009)

in der Badewanne. Dabei habe ich festgestellt, das das Papier der pcghx wasserresistenter als das der pcgh ist.


----------



## BopItXtremeII (1. Oktober 2009)

Die PCGHX ist ja auch für extreme Bedingungen gedacht 

Mal zum Thema, ich les die PCGH meistens auf der Couch, oder am Rechner, je nachdem ob ich was nachmachen will oder nicht ^^


----------



## Sesfontain (2. Oktober 2009)

ich lese sie oft beim essen ,oder im bett ,eigntlich fast überall ,wenn ich gerade Lust habe


----------



## OsiRis (5. Oktober 2009)

aufm klo ^^ hehe


----------



## A3000T (5. Oktober 2009)

Wenn ich der Natur ihren freien Lauf lasse. Spart außerdem Papier...


----------



## vo. (5. Oktober 2009)

meist Toilette


----------



## vAro (5. Oktober 2009)

Auf dem Sofa und meistens in den späten Nachstunden im Bett, was mich leider morgens echt immer schlecht rauskommen lässt


----------



## _hellgate_ (5. Oktober 2009)

A3000T schrieb:


> Wenn ich der Natur ihren freien Lauf lasse. Spart außerdem Papier...


----------



## Conan (9. Oktober 2009)

Folterknecht schrieb:


> Scheißhaus - da hat man wenigstens seine Ruhe!



Na da bin ich forh, dass ich nicht alleine bin Kollege(n)


----------



## grubsnek (9. Oktober 2009)

am Klo lesen? da fehlt mir die Zeit.

Ich lese PCGH auf der Couch oder im Bett.


----------



## ile (10. Oktober 2009)

Ich lese die PCGH, während ich in meinem Bett liege.


----------



## Nickles (10. Oktober 2009)

Ich lese sie...

... im bus wenn alle meine freunde nachhilfe unterricht haben (xD)

... im bett

... aufm Klo

... bei Hometrainer (echt!)

... auf der couch

... im langweiligen englisch unterricht ^^

MfG


----------



## Scorp (12. Oktober 2009)

Meist als Schlaflektüre, also abends bevor in schlafe.
Einmal bin ich sogar auf einem PCGH Heft eingeschlafen und habe es besabbert...
(ich wollte noch unbedingt einen Special Artikel fertig lesen und habs nimmer geschafft)


----------



## moddingfreaX (13. Oktober 2009)

Entweder hab ich sie aufm Schreibtisch liegen um mal schnell Preise und Tests nachzuschlagen oder ich lese sie abends im Bett.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (13. Oktober 2009)

grubsnek schrieb:


> am Klo lesen? da fehlt mir die Zeit.



Das habe ich auch nie verstanden. Ok, ich kenne auch jemandem, bei dem große Geschäfte etwas länger dauern, aber kurios finde ich es trotzdem. 

MfG,
Raff

PS: Hell yeah, 666 Postings!


----------



## zcei (15. Oktober 2009)

Hehee ich habe die PCGH und PCGHX (beide gelcihzeitig gekauft und hatte sie mit) während ner Englischarbeit gelesen 
Da haben aber alle dumm geguckt 

Sonst meistens, jetzt wo ich das Abo hab, auf Klo  und im Bett.
Ab und an auch vorm PC wenn ich was bestimmtes nachschauen will.

MfG zcei


----------



## BTMsPlay (24. Oktober 2009)

Doch Klo Raff seit dem dieses neue Heft ist nur Klo da gehöhrts hin!


----------

